# Perry Como played the piccolo?



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

Τι καταλαβαίνετε από αυτό το κείμενο; Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν αυτός που "grabs his little piccolo" ήταν όντως ο Πέρι Κόμο, αλλά πουθενά δεν βρίσκω κάτι σχετικό, δηλαδή ότι έπαιζε κανένα όργανο και μάλιστα δημοσίως. Ως τραγουδιστής είναι γνωστός. Ξέρω μόνο ότι είχε ένα τραγούδι που λεγόταν "Piccolo Pete".

Και πώς grabs, δηλαδή; Είχαν το φλάουτο εκεί και το 'πιασε και έπαιξε; Δεν καταφέρνω καν να βρω αν αυτό είναι υπαρκτή ιστορία ή παραμύθι. Πάντως ο Πέρι Κόμο σίγουρα έπαιξε στο Civic Arena στο Pittsburgh. Αυτός που μιλάει είναι ο ηθοποιός Ryan Reynolds, είναι από τα extras μιας ταινίας, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη επεξήγηση -- δηλαδή, αν πρόκειται για κομμένη σκηνή της ταινίας. Οι κομμένες σκηνές έχουν ήδη παρουσιαστεί όλες μαζί, με χωριστό βίντεο.

So, Wild Mustangs are playing this club down on the South Side. And I'm halfway through the second set and I see him, right there in the back, silver hair, piercing blue eyes. It's fucking Perry Como. So, I'm up there. I knew he was in town anyway 'cause he was doing a show at the Civic Arena the next night. 
Finish up the song, and this guy comes up, and he says, "Is it okay if Perry sits in for a few?" I said, "Sure." So, he gets up on this little stage, grabs his little piccolo. We get together and we did a whole fucking set of Perry Como songs.

Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εξήγηση για το piccolo;


----------



## NatCat (May 26, 2009)

Θεωρώ πολύ απίθανο να μιλάει για φλάουτο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έπαιζε φυσαρμόνικα piccolo;


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Εγώ αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω απ' όλο αυτό το διάλογο είναι αυτός που μιλάει τι ακριβώς κάνει και τι ρόλο παίζει εν γένει. Δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ τη σκηνή. Τι κάνουν όταν έρχεται ο άλλος και τον ρωτάει αν μπορεί ο Πέρυ Κόμο να συμμετάσχει;


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

Καλή ιδέα η φυσαρμόνικα, αλλά ούτε αυτό κατορθώνω να το βρω πουθενά.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτός που μιλάει ήταν μέλος ενός συγκροτήματος που λεγόταν Wild Mustangs. Ούτε αυτό μπόρεσα να το επαληθεύσω, για να ξέρω αν είναι παραμύθι. Βλέπει ξαφνικά μέσα στο κλαμπ τον Πέρι Κόμο. Κάποιος ανεβαίνει στη σκηνή και του λέει ότι ο Πέρι Κόμο θέλει να τραγουδήσει μαζί σας. Κάποιος grabs his little piccolo. Ποιος; Αυτός που ανέβηκε στη σκηνή για να πει ότι θέλει να παίξει ο Πέρι;


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2009)

Μήπως ο he δεν είναι ο Perry Como αλλά αυτός που τον ρώτησε αν μπορούσε να παίξει;


----------



## N10 (May 26, 2009)

Λέγεται απλά και πίκολο

* είδος μικρού φλάουτου, που παίζει μια οκτάβα ψηλότερα από το κοινό φλάουτο


http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CF%80%CE%AF%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF

Όσο για το "little piccolo", μάλλον ο ομιλών δεν γνωρίζει ότι "piccolo" (στα Ιταλικά) σημαίνει ούτως ή άλλως μικρός


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2009)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι εκεί που έπαιζε το συγκρότημα του αφηγητή, ήρθε κάποιος και ρώτησε «παιδιά, να παίξει μαζί σας ο Πέρι Κόμο;» και ο αφηγητής είπε ναι, και ο Πέρι Κόμο ανέβηκε στη σκηνή με τη φυσαρμόνικά του (+1 @ NatCaT) και έπαιξε πρώτα ένα σόλο και μετά έπαιξαν όλοι μαζί πολλά τραγούδια του Πέρι Κόμο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Έτσι όπως ξαναδιαβάζω το διάλογο, ναι, πρέπει να είναι ο Perry Como που παίρνει το piccolo και ανεβαίνει να τραγουδήσει με τη μπάντα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι αρχικά αν θα μπορούσε το piccolo να είναι φλάουτο εδώ. Συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι μάλλον φυσαρμόνικα είναι και όχι φλάουτο. Αλλά θα ήθελα να είχα μια επιβεβαίωση ότι ο Πέρι Κόμο συνήθιζε να παίζει φυσαρμόνικα όταν έκανε σόου, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά.


----------



## N10 (May 26, 2009)

http://www.musicroom.com/se/ID_No/0544256/details.html


Perry Como: Magic Moments

Our Price: £2.25 Change Currency
Availability: NOT available in the following countries:
Canada, United States
Media: Digital Sheet Music
Language: English
Arrangement: Flute (FLT)
Artist: Perry Como
Publisher: Music Sales


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2009)

Στην ιστοσελίδα του γράφει 

One of the few vocalists of his generation to read music, he played both organ and baritone horn.

http://www.perrycomo.net/biography.html

Εδιτ: και βλέπω να υπάρχει piccolo horn.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

N10 said:


> http://www.musicroom.com/se/ID_No/0544256/details.html
> 
> Perry Como: Magic Moments
> 
> ...


Συγγνώμη, Ν10, αυτά τα έχω δει, αλλά δεν σημαίνουν ότι ο Πέρι Κόμο έπαιζε φλάουτο. Σημαίνει ότι το τραγούδι είναι του Πέρι Κόμο και πουλάνε παρτιτούρες για διάφορα όργανα. Αν ψάξεις, θα βρεις τραγούδια του Πέρι Κόμο σε παρτιτούρες για πιάνο, για κιθάρα, για σαξόφωνο, για οτιδήποτε.



Palavra said:


> Στην ιστοσελίδα του γράφει
> 
> One of the few vocalists of his generation to read music, he played both organ and baritone horn.
> 
> http://www.perrycomo.net/biography.html


Ναι, αλλά άλλο το horn και άλλο το piccolo -- είτε φυσαρμόνικα είτε φλάουτο. Απλώς το αναφέρει στα προσόντα του ότι ήταν ένας τραγουδιστής που ήξερε να διαβάζει μουσική, δεν έχω βρει πουθενά γραμμένο ότι στα σόου του έπαιζε, μόνο ότι τραγουδούσε. Ψάχνω να βρω μια φωτογραφία του να παίζει κάποιο όργανο, δεν βρίσκω πουθενά.

Edit: Ο ομιλητής λέει "his little piccolo". To piccolo horn δεν βλέπω να μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "little".


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που εννοεί είναι ότι έπαιζε το piccolo trombone (το οποίο είναι tiny). 

Although he always liked to sing, and had shown his early musical talent in his teenage years as a *trombone player* in the town's brass band and as *organist *in the local church, his first great ambition was to be the best barber in Canonsburg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perry_Como


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2009)

Πάντως, ενώ μου είναι οικεία η εικόνα του Χ μουσικού/τραγουδιστή/ταλαντούχου κλπ που βγάζει από την τσέπη του σακακιού ή την κωλότσεπη τη φυσαρμόνικα και μαγεύει τα πλήθη, δεν έχω δει ακόμη κάποιον να βγάζει πίκολο φλογέρα ή πίκολο τρομπόνι. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 26, 2009)

Κόμο ή άλλος, δεν έχει πρόβλημα η μετφρ. στο γ΄πρσ.
Φυσαρμόνικα, γιατί; Αφού λέει πίκολο και ο Κόμο ήξερε χάλκινα πνευστά.
Θα έλεγα "πιάνει το φλαουτάκι".


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι όταν κάποιος παίζει τρομπόνι στην μπάντα του σχολείου του ως έφηβος, δεν σημαίνει ότι ως διάσημος τραγουδιστής 60 χρόνια μετά, πιάνει ένα piccolo trombone (και μάλιστα το κουβαλάει μαζί του) και παίζει σ' ένα κλαμπ. Πιο πιθανή βλέπω τη φυσαρμόνικα, παρά το piccolo trombone. Επίσης, το piccolo trombone δεν είναι μικροσκοπικό. Υπάρχουν κάτι piccolo-piccolo που είναι σαν παιχνιδάκια, τα χρησιμοποιούν σε κωμικά σόου, αποκλείεται να είχε τέτοιο πράγμα ο Πέρι Κόμο.

Γι' αυτό θα ήθελα επιβεβαίωση ότι όταν έβγαινε ο Πέρι Κόμο να κάνει σόου, είτε ζωντανό είτε στην τηλεόραση, έπαιζε κάποιο όργανο, και δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά αυτό.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)

Ψάχνουμε για τα πνευστά της τζαζ. Φυσαρμόνικα, δεν νομίζω, από τη στιγμή που έπαιζε πνευστά, και άλλωστε θα το έλεγε piccolo ή harmonica;

Although some early ragtime arrangements contain parts for flute and piccolo, the flute was little used in jazz ensembles until the nineteen twenties and did not truly emerge as a solo instrument until the early fifties. 
http://www.flutehistory.com/Playing/Jazz.php3

Το piccolo είχε τη θέση του σε μουσική τζαζ, αν αναφερόταν στο τρομπόνι πίκολο, μάλλον θα έλεγε trombone και όχι σκέτο πίκολο, άρα νομίζω ότι αυτό που ψάχνουμε (και που λέει) είναι το πίκολο.

Υ.Γ. To piccolo trombone είναι μικρό, το πιο μικρό στην κατηγορία του (άλλωστε στα Ιταλικά piccolo=μικρό). Αλλά, αν εννούσε αυτό, θα έλεγε trombone και όχι piccolo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doaMg5c8Xig&feature=related


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

Καλημέρα.

Εικόνα δεν έχεις.
Η πραγματολογική έρευνα δεν έφερε στην επιφάνεια διαφορετική χρήση του πίκολο εδώ.
Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε κατηγορήσει αν προχωρήσεις με την (α)βεβαιότητα που σου δίνει το υλικό σου.

Συμφωνώ, δηλαδή, με το:
...πιάνει το φλαουτάκι του...
και, ακόμα ασφαλέστερο:
...πιάνει το πίκολό του...
(εκτός αν είναι παρεξηγήσιμο :) )


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]και, ακόμα ασφαλέστερο:
> ...πιάνει το πίκολό του...
> (εκτός αν είναι παρεξηγήσιμο :) )


 
Είπα κι εγώ, κανενός δεν πήγε ο νους εκεί, διαβάζοντας τη φράση _grabs his little piccolo; ;)_

Σοβαρά τώρα, ελλείψει άλλων στοιχείων, έχει δίκιο ο νίκελ και ασφαλέστερο είναι αυτό:
...πιάνει το πίκολό του...
αφού δεν μπορεί να διευκρινιστεί αν είναι πίκολο ή πίκολο φυσαρμόνικα ή πίκολο τρομπόνι (αν και αμφιβάλλω για το τρομπόνι με το σκεπτικό του Ambrose και για τη φυσαρμόνικα επειδή, κρίνοντας από το ύφος του υπόλοιπου κειμένου, μάλλον his little harp θα έλεγε. Επίσης, είναι πιο πιθανό να αναφέρεται στο πίκολο φλάουτο γιατί, από τα τρία, αυτό είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό ως σκέτο _πίκολο_).


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, ενώ μου είναι οικεία η εικόνα του Χ μουσικού/τραγουδιστή/ταλαντούχου κλπ που βγάζει από την τσέπη του σακακιού ή την κωλότσεπη τη φυσαρμόνικα και μαγεύει τα πλήθη, δεν έχω δει ακόμη κάποιον να βγάζει πίκολο φλογέρα ή πίκολο τρομπόνι. :)




.....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2018)

χαχαχαχα!


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2018)

Εύκολα παρεξηγήσιμη η φράση (εμένα εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου). Σε αυτό το βιβλίο συνοδεύεται από τις φράσεις oral administration και vigorous bobbing up and down of her head.


----------

